# Secret Santa 2010 *Post gifts received here ;)*



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here you is where you can post about gifts you received!Even if you know who sent it to you please keep it a secret. I will post the list of who was who's SS once everyone has received their gifts. Please don't worry if you have not received a gift yet since gifts do not need to go out till later, but some people were quick this year!   :thumb: 

:snowbounce:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

This is such a fun activity. Merry Christmas everyone~~!! :grouphug:


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

I got mine :clap: ! I will post a picture as soon as I can find my camera :? . Thank you Santa I love  it all so much!!!!

Found my camera!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:leap: :leap: :leap: I recieved my Secret Santa gifts today and oh boy did I get some good stuff!!!!!! Love, love, love my The Goat Spot travel mug, if you only knew how much I use one and that it has my most favorite place on it is the best......I have coffee in hand at all times, even when driving! We are very big hot chocolate drinkers to, believe it or not I was making some when hubby came through the door with my box! I always have a good smelling candle burning in my house and I always have a little daytimer calendar in my purse to keep me straight.
Thank You, Thank You and Merry Christmas to my Secret Santa and yours!

I am mailing mine out tomorrow as hubby has had my jeep all week so I have been homebound 

I just found the Murph bell.....I just love it! He was such a toot...not sure he has his wings yet...I know his halo has a kink in it!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Received my Secret Santa gift and just love it. I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

need to find my camera (actually I need a new one btu thats beside the point) and then get a picture of what I got ... just letting my SS know I received it a few days ago sorry  but yeah LOVE IT


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I received my Secret Santa gift over the weekend!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:snowbounce: I was so excited to get my gift today. My Secret Santa rocks! Yuuuumeeee!!! :yum: Goat milk chocholate just might be my new favorite. Thank you Santa! :hug: Hey, how did you know I love chockolate?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I got my WONDERFUL gift today!!!! I can't wait to try out my first pancakes and the fudge is awesome! Will post a pic tomorrow...Thank you very much SS!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Got mine!! The Post Office was holding it ransom for want of $6 LOL!

Wow it was a HUGE BOX! I was like, holy cow, did I order something I forgot about?

Love it! I got a lovely "bed in a bag" for my doggies, a PRETTY coffee mug with puppies on it, filled with yummy dog treats, a stablemates horse and foal for my collection, and some NICE flameless vanilla candles. My SS did an awesome job, thank you!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok now that I got my camera to working. My Secret Santa sent me the most wonderful gifts. :leap: 

I got a gorgeous copper braclet and goat painting made with beeswax. The painting is already hanging in my living room for all to see.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my Secret Santa Gift!! It's all too cute! Lots of yummy bath items in wonderful scents life citrus/coconut... and then several hair "things" like clips and baretts.... what a great and thoughtful gift! oh, and a cookie in it's own tin! I feel SO special! Thank you Santa


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres mine!!!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh you guys! I got mine, but I'm not opening til Xmas! very very fun stuff you all got!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Just an FYI there are several late Santa's so don't worry if you haven't gotten anything yet  I'm late myself.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

I just wanted everyone to know that I am late also, so if you didn't get yours yet, it may be mine, its on its way soon...
Good things come to those who have to wait,,, right ! :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

agree, mine will be late as well...


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Got my SS gift yesterday - totally loved it - and laughed -life in the goat lane - soo true! lol - telly turned off, with my cuppa and a great book! Thank you SS!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Just received my Secret Santa Gift. :leap: I LOVE IT!!!!! It's an apron! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT .Thank you secret santa :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got mine, it's a beautiful bit picture frame--perfect to fill in the empty space in my living room area! Thank you secret santa


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah! Ya all got some fun things from SS


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I opened mine this morning -- pics to follow! Let's just say my SS rocks! Love it all!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Received mine yesterday. Love it. I have to hide the candy from my husband as he can not have it LOL. Have to try the Hot Pepper Butter with my ham today.
Thanks SS


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay -- My SS rocks. My wish list asked for anything goatie and I love handmade. I forgot to say I love vintage items, but somehow they knew! So here's what I got:










A homemade jar of pepper jelly, which I think I will save to spread on cream cheese (suggested) as an appy on NY's Eve; and then that darling little journal, that some very clever person made out of vintage children's book. Inside with blank journal pages are illustrations from the book as well.

Then see the little red stocking? Isn't it cute? And inside that was:










I made out like a bandit! It was so much fun! Thanks to my SS, and to Runaround for organizing this. I think we should do this more often... once a month, maybe?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He he.. once a month and I will start loosing hair!!! 

Anyways. I got my SS stuff and I loved it. I got a soapmaing book, soap molds, peppermint coffee, and a red hat thing with a goat outline made out of gems. very neat  :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I received my SS gifts the other day and I have not been able to post it.

Thank you Secret Santa, you are great.  

I had a accident Sunday so if I have a lot of problkems on the computer that is because I have my hand in a splint until the hand surgeon can see me.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Got mine. :leap: Some very nice smelling lotion, slippers, and books. Also a couple Purina couponsincluding a coupon for "Dobbins Treats" which my 2 goats LOVE. I love all of it. Thanks SS.

Jen


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> I received my SS gifts the other day and I have not been able to post it.
> 
> Thank you Secret Santa, you are great.
> 
> I had a accident Sunday so if I have a lot of problkems on the computer that is because I have my hand in a splint until the hand surgeon can see me.


Oh no Lori! I hope your hand is okay! Please keep us updated!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry SS that I am so late posting pictures. Once I could try to type again, I had to try and find it all. My daughter thought it would be good to put it all away (bless her heart) and she used the rubber bands on a horse that fell on me.

I love it all, and you know what is funny? I buy those treats all the time for my 4H kids and I hardly ever get any for my own goats, and they LOVE them, and all the horse stuff, WOW, it is great, and I swear you read my mind, I was needing more banding rubber bands and Vet Rx, ( I always let people barrow my bottle and I never get it back, so I was out) :hug: :hug.



HoosierShadow said:


> sweetgoats said:
> 
> 
> > I received my SS gifts the other day and I have not been able to post it.
> ...


 I went riding with my daughter the day after Christmas and we decided to let the horses just run a bit, well as we pulled them back to slow down my daughters horse cut my horse off, my horse went to the edge of the ditch in the deep sand and tripped and she fell on her Right side, she took the brunt of the fall on her Right eye and she landed a little on me, I tried to brace myself and I used my right hand, and my hip was smashed. Long story, poor Tuscany (horse) she was BAD (hurt), she took off and I told my daughter I was fine go get her, as I was walking I new I was hurt but the adrenalin was going, I was almost home as she came back with her and she had blood all down her face, Ok long story, 
I was taken to the ER and I have a piece of bone broken off my right hip and they thought I tore the ligaments off my thumb because it was moving in ways it should not move. But I have not seen a doctor about the hand yet, *but I did finally get a picture of all the goodies from SS*.

That and I was rushed to the ER the Sunday before also (thought I was having a heart attack) ,so we are hoping that I will be able to stay out of the ER this Sunday. I really am not going for three weeks in a row.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh, Laurie -- I hope everything is going to be okay. You poor thing. I'll say a prayer for your speedy recovery....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Got mine!
A wonderful horeshoe candle holder! YAY! I love candles.. 

and a big picture frame  and a cool shadowbox with western 'antiques' inside 

OH and a big apology as AK shipping is being slack so MY gifts FINALLY got sent off not too long ago. you'lll get it soon


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you SS for my wonderful gifts. I have already used them all!
The cookies were delicious!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I received my package when we went to the po box Monday Night!!!!   I didn't think to take pics, but I received an "Addicted to Soap Making" journal (LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!) a magnet and a Jingle Bell pen which I brought to work and use and LOVE it and no one steals it!!



Thank you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Got my SS gifts today!! :leap: Big thank you to my Secret Santa!! I got a giant strawberry lollipop, some chocolate wafers, double chocolate cookie mix with a Christmas dish towel (so cute!), and a smore kit with hot cocoa mix! As a chocoholic I have to say...what a great gift!! And everything was wrapped so nicely! Thanks so much Santa!!! :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wanted to add that I know there were some who are late in getting their SS gifts, going back through the thread...well, with weather and of course the distance between sender and recipient there will be a delay. Be sure to post when you do receive your gifts....

You all know that RunAround has had ALOT going on in the last week so when the time is right and she has chance to catch her breath, the SS list will be posted.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I got my Secret Santa gift in the mail TODAY!!! It's GREAT!
There was a sample bag of salmon dog treats - which I was SUPER excited to try, until I realized they were for my 4-legged buddies and not me. 
Plus, some honey which is delicious! And the best thing - a 4 pc. glass coaster set with pics of my goats on it! HOW COOL!!! Thank you so much, Secret Santa!


----------

